# رجاء فى الخرائط الكنتورية(ارجو العجلة )



## اسا مة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوكم محتاج شرح ولو بسيط فى قراءة الخرائط الكنتورية وطرق حساب سمك الطبقات وخطوط المضرب والميل والظهور للسطحين السفلى والعلوى ارجو السرعة


----------



## aidsami (29 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام
هذه اول مساهمة متواضعة
في انتظار البقية من الاخوة الأفاضل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203545.html


----------



## اسا مة (2 يناير 2011)

شكرااخى وافادك اللة


----------

